# Difference between gwm5600 and gwm5610



## dd627 (Aug 22, 2007)

Love the square g shocks whats the difference between the gwm5600 and the gwm5610 that just started popping up on amazon and ebay?


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

5600:
Multiband 5
60 min timer with current time displayed
1,000 hr stopwatch (no current time)
5 alarms - one with optional snooze

5610:
Multiband 6
24 hr timer and stopwatch (current time not displayed)
4 alarms plus one snooze alarm

Those are the most obvious differences. There might be more concerning worldtime mode or maybe illumination duration - you have to check the manuals to make sure.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

GW-M5610 is later, updated version. Seriously don't know what got updated...I would stay with 5610 unless there is a serious price difference.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

The major update is the Multiband 6.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## captain kid (Jan 6, 2010)

Sedi said:


> 5600:
> Multiband 5
> 60 min timer with current time displayed
> 1,000 hr stopwatch (no current time)
> ...


:-(
Seems to me the 5600 is the better watch then. 1000 hour stopwatch is very cool.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Sedi is so resourceful


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

What happened to the prices of the GW5600/GW5000 series? Seems like they are through the roof from a few years ago. WTH happened? I never knew Casio watches would increase price wise somewhat proportional to the price increase in gas over the last few years.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

@ wuyeah
thanks! I think I have almost all manuals from current models memorized :-d - looks like I spend a little too much time for watch-research - I even have a folder at home where I keep many printouts from manuals of models that where at one time or another on my wish-list.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Sedi said:


> ...that where at one time or another on my wish-list..


I wonder if there ever was a G that was _not_ on your or Sjor's wish list and is now in your respective collections... :think:


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

LUW said:


> I wonder if there ever was a G that was _not_ on your or Sjor's wish list and is now in your respective collections... :think:


There's many Gs that I wanted at one time but never got - for various reasons:
GF-8250: too big, too heavy, too uncomfy (judging from the DW-8200s I had)
GW-400 Silencer: cool vib alarm but no atomic reception in europe
GXW-56: too expensive
GW-5000: dito
etc, etc...
Besides: Sjors' collection is far bigger than mine :-d.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

:-d
Just yanking your chain. I'm positive that Sjor's collection is a _little _ bigger then yours.
In fact, I wonder how many "regular" collectors would be necessary to have all the Gs that Sjors has ;-).

PS: How do you pronounce Sedi?


----------



## Sengyoku (Jan 12, 2012)

Sedi said:


> The major update is the Multiband 6.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Speaking of the Multiband 6 revamp of the m5600, just how important is Multiband 6...?

Are most people aware that this feature is only useful if you travel to China (the '6th band' is the Chinese tower)... I feel that the Multiband 6 feature is significantly directed at the Chinese domestic market.

I got told once by a Casio boutique keeper in Shanghai that China is now Casio's (or more specifically G shocks) largest consumer, with sales and demand bigger than Japan! Though I'm not sure if that's absolutely true... judging from some of the G-shock boutiques and shops I've seen around China they certainly seem like they have been put there to service a serious market! Something interesting to think about in the future of G-Shocks...


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm happy with my 2 band GW5600. Just wish I was able to get a black reversed display watch similar for a reasonable cost and not $150, $200 or $300 or more...


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Sengyoku said:


> Speaking of the Multiband 6 revamp of the m5600, just how important is Multiband 6...?


Honestly: I don't really care if a watch is Multiband 5 or 6. But I guess it's true that China is a big market for Casio. Also for Citizen and Seiko. Strangely enough - Seiko have AFAIK not yet released a watch that can also catch the Chinese signal.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## dd627 (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks Sedi so there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of difference especially since the multiband 6 doesn't really make a difference to me being on the east coast of the US


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Ok so now I'm picturing a Gollum-esque character with hoards of watches and manuals from those he doesn't have, sitting amongst it all muttering and babbling about multibands and dive depths, snooze alarms and case materials. 

Oh wait, that could be me. :banghead:

Sent through Tapatalk on HTCs Desire.


----------



## l_cypher (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anybody know the release date of the 5610 in Germany? 
Would love to get one but hesitate to import one.

Thanks.

Gesendet von meinem A200 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

in Italy should be somewhere in June, I guess Germany is the same.


----------



## l_cypher (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds great... thanks for the info


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

well it can't be long before I own a rectangle. 

It'll come down to looks for me - colour scheme/display type/highlights - and version number be damned. Yes I'm that shallow - I always judge a book by its cover.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I saw it mentioned somewhere (can't recall exactly, though) that increased CASIO production costs for the composite band caused prices to go up quite a bit for them. Tiktox also indicated that CASIO raised the price significantly (they don't seem to know why, it just happened). The GW-M5610BC module is nothing exceptional at all. They've been making this technology for the last 5 years at least, except for the addition of Multi-band 6 that started just a couple of years ago. Just look at the cost of a composite (combi) bracelet relative to a resin strap for the same watch--it's nearly 4 times more. Construction wise, it doesn't look very complicated. The resin and metal bits are nothing exceptional. But maybe the unique design has a higher labor cost involved.

Comparatively, which watch you want may be influenced by your timing requirements. If a 24 hour CDT is important, then go with the M5610BC. If the 1000 hour STW is more important, then go with the M5600BC. There are minor cosmetic updates with the 5610, namely the date separator. I do not know if the screen is more readable. But what I'd really like to know is if the alarm decibel level is louder. So far I've not heard any testimonies about it.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

andrew&7 said:


> Ok so now I'm picturing a Gollum-esque character with hoards of watches and manuals from those he doesn't have, sitting amongst it all muttering and babbling about multibands and dive depths, snooze alarms and case materials.


That gave me a great idea for an avatar pic - Gollum with a G-Shock in hand instead of the ring :-d. Anybody have the photoshop skills for that?

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

LUW said:


> PS: How do you pronounce Sedi?


It's a nickname derived from my last name - in Germany you'd pronounce it something like "sehdy".

cheers, Sedi


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Must be my heritage, because I was pronouncing it right (I think) ;-).


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Sedi said:


> It's a nickname derived from my last name - in Germany you'd pronounce it something like "sehdy".
> 
> cheers, Sedi


there's me thinking it was "Seedy" lmao


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

wuyeah said:


> Sedi is so resourceful


I think you mean knowledgeable and helpful.

Rather than being resourceful here, he has himself been a resource.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Thanks guys :-d. There's one more difference between the two which makes me lean towards the GW-M5600 - the nicely sculpted caseback which is sadly lacking on the GW-M5610:


Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Could it be that the 5610 is overall cheaper to make for Casio, thus they are going to maximize profit vs the 5600? 
I still would prefer the old vs the new.


----------



## Tretton (Jan 2, 2012)

Sedi said:


> Thanks guys :-d. There's one more difference between the two which makes me lean towards the GW-M5600 - the nicely sculpted caseback which is sadly lacking on the GW-M5610:


So looks like there is another reason for me to go for the BC version. ;-)


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Oh, looks like I was wrong - that's the 5610 and it does have the same back - oops. Was thinking about the GWX-5600 which has the same back as the DW-5600E.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## LarryCfromTexas (Jul 13, 2006)

andrew&7 said:


> there's me thinking it was "Seedy" lmao


Very underrated line! I got a big chuckle out of it. Thanks.


----------



## Tretton (Jan 2, 2012)

Sedi said:


> Oh, looks like I was wrong - that's the 5610 and it does have the same back - oops. Was thinking about the GWX-5600 which has the same back as the DW-5600E.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


Actually you're not completely wrong - some versions like The Hundreds or Army Green does indeed have the same back as the DW-5600E.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Sedi said:


> That gave me a great idea for an avatar pic - Gollum with a G-Shock in hand instead of the ring :-d. Anybody have the photoshop skills for that?


Here's a spoof I did of Gollum coveting a diamond encrusted gold bezel Frogman (suitable replacement for the ring, eh?):









It's not good for an avatar pic, as the details of the watch end up very small.
Here's something a little more suitable for an avatar:


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sedi said:


> Oh, looks like I was wrong - that's the 5610 and it does have the same back - oops. Was thinking about the GWX-5600 which has the same back as the DW-5600E.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


I just found out that the GLX-5600 has the same caseback as the GW-M5600/5610.

It's gotta be my next purchase. b-)


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock (Oct 19, 2006)

Where can one buy a GWM-5600 in the US? Trying to find a tough solar/ atomic / black reversed display / under $150 / in the USA seems to be like the needle and haystack...

Actually this is not the black display version. What the model # of the black display version?


----------



## MDPlatts (Sep 18, 2011)

its the BC - GW-M5600BC


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

xevious said:


> Here's a spoof I did of Gollum coveting a diamond encrusted gold bezel Frogman (suitable replacement for the ring, eh?):
> 
> View attachment 723323
> 
> ...


Great :-d:-d. That's about what I thought of!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Cabatisto (May 11, 2012)

Finally the 5610 has landed in Europe.

Available on amazon UK, even if still a bit too expensive (130 GBP).


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Cabatisto said:


> Finally the 5610 has landed in Europe.
> 
> Available on amazon UK, even if still a bit too expensive (130 GBP).


Given current exchange rates, that's about $200 USD. I also spotted it on Amazon UK for 120 GBP. On Amazon USA I've seen one for $149, which is much more reasonable. Don't even bother with eBay, as people are listing them at absurdly high prices ($240 shipped on average). And this isn't even the BC model. Go figure.


----------



## BeaVis PaLigis (Jan 9, 2013)

Sedi said:


> Oh, looks like I was wrong - that's the 5610 and it does have the same back - oops. Was thinking about the GWX-5600 which has the same back as the DW-5600E.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


i think what you mean is GRX-5600. I got both GRX and GWX but the latter has it's back-case sharp-ridged rather than the grx's which is smoothly rounded similar to dw-5600.

mine is gwx-5600b-7, this one is the latest version but mine has same back case as this one.


----------



## Tick Toc (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm wearing my GWM5610-1 right now. I feel like I'm living in 1983 with this watch on my wrist. It looks exactly just like my DW5000C-1A that I used to own back in 1983 that I purchased brand new.


----------



## Republic_Commando (Mar 10, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on a NIB 5610 off the bay for $105 USD including shipping. I've always wanted the 5600, but after plunking down $189 on the 5600bc NIB two years ago I decided it wasn't worth another $100. I feel so guilty right now, but when the watch arrives it'll be all good


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

Republic_Commando said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a NIB 5610 off the bay for $105 USD including shipping. I've always wanted the 5600, but after plunking down $189 on the 5600bc NIB two years ago I decided it wasn't worth another $100. I feel so guilty right now, but when the watch arrives it'll be all good


I'm surprised that you didn't get THIS one: ;-)


----------



## Republic_Commando (Mar 10, 2009)

Gotta get the armor first


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

*"Seconds"?*



BeaVis PaLigis said:


> View attachment 940239


I just noticed a rather large "S" imprinted on the case back, just below the pointed end of the "GSHOCK RESIST" logo. That usually indicates a seconds batch, due to some imperfections. Anyone else ever seen a G-Shock marked as seconds? I _never_ have and didn't think they even existed.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

AFAIK "S" is for sample - a watch that was not meant to be sold but given to shops etc.

Cheers, Sedi 


xevious said:


> I just noticed a rather large "S" imprinted on the case back, just below the pointed end of the "GSHOCK RESIST" logo. That usually indicates a seconds batch, due to some imperfections. Anyone else ever seen a G-Shock marked as seconds? I _never_ have and didn't think they even existed.


----------



## michi098 (May 24, 2013)

Deleted...


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Just for clarification - the GW-M5600 is a different watch than the GW-5600J.

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## michi098 (May 24, 2013)

Oops. Sorry. Don't know my way around all this yet I guess...

Is there some sort of family tree where I can see which watch is which and where they have derived from?


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

michi098 said:


> Is there some sort of family tree where I can see which watch is which and where they have derived from?


Not to my knowledge :-d. And comparing G-Shocks according to their functions can be difficult sometimes - many models use the same module in different cases - for instance the GW-M5600 has the same module as the GW-9000 just with a slightly different display and different button layout (4 buttons vs. 5).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sedi said:


> Just for clarification - the GW-M5600 is a different watch than the GW-5600J.
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


This is confusing, what is the difference?


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

xevious said:


> I saw it mentioned somewhere (can't recall exactly, though) that increased CASIO production costs for the composite band caused prices to go up quite a bit for them. Tiktox also indicated that CASIO raised the price significantly (they don't seem to know why, it just happened). The GW-M5610BC module is nothing exceptional at all. They've been making this technology for the last 5 years at least, except for the addition of Multi-band 6 that started just a couple of years ago. Just look at the cost of a composite (combi) bracelet relative to a resin strap for the same watch--it's nearly 4 times more. Construction wise, it doesn't look very complicated. The resin and metal bits are nothing exceptional. But maybe the unique design has a higher labor cost involved.
> 
> Comparatively, which watch you want may be influenced by your timing requirements. If a 24 hour CDT is important, then go with the M5610BC. If the 1000 hour STW is more important, then go with the M5600BC. There are minor cosmetic updates with the 5610, namely the date separator. I do not know if the screen is more readable. But what I'd really like to know is if the alarm decibel level is louder. So far I've not heard any testimonies about it.


What would someone use a 1000 hour stopwatch for?


----------

